# Which flavor of 303 do you use?



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

The last time I bought 303, I just picked up the bottle at the local shop, and called it good. It was the basic one with the royal blue label. This time, I looked on Amazon and saw nearly as many flavors as Baskin Robbins, including one specific for inflatable boats. Unfortunately I would have to pay shipping to get it, and I woukd prefer not to, but I think the local stores do not carry the inflatable flavor.

So my question is: How much does it matter which flavor it is, and is the inflatable flavor worth the extra cost of shipping over the vanilla?

P.S. This is for PVC boats.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

I kinda think it's just a marketing scheme...labels are cheap to design. Someone should do a science experiment and see if it's different.


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

I would compare the ingredient list. Sunscreen or sun protection is the useful component in the standard 303. In looking at a number of sights, I would just go with the standard 303 Aerospace Protectant. The other products looks to be cleaners, detailers, etc..


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

I think 303 tastes like shit, don't drink it.


----------



## evL_MT (May 8, 2015)

I prefer these two flavors...


----------



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

OK, dumb question from an old guy. Is this something I should be putting on my Sotar every season?

As in if I don't it will disintegrate?


----------



## evL_MT (May 8, 2015)

Well Roguelawyer I would recommend it. I use boat cleaner and then the 303. Usually twice during the season and once before storing it away. That might sound like a little over kill but it's my routine. Ask Sotar what they recommend. 
What's really cool about the 303 is watching every one slide off the boat and into the water the first few trips out after application. 
I also use that on drysuit latex, the zip-locks on the Watershed bags, and all kinds of things. And the 303 for fabric is great too.


----------



## DEA4boating (Mar 10, 2010)

I treat it like Franks red hot sauce, I put that shit on everything! Drytops, pfds, gearbags, ext


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

I haven't seen it much on PVC boats, but you can have too much on a Hypalon boat. You can potentially saturate the material to the point where glue won't stick to the boat should you require a repair. I think one per year is good for most boats. I've seen a few Hypalon boats that felt slimy from too much 303. I use 303 on my boat, once a year after I take the boat cleaner to it. Yes, it does make for a slippery boat the next time out.


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks for the responses, I ended up finding the marine/recreational stuff locally, so I'll give that a shot this time.

I generally put it on my boats once or twice per year, and definately on gaskets too.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Ask your boat manufacture what they recommend. 
I know AIRE has said not to use it to much. I use it in the fall. I clean the boat (clean zippers and wash bladders with running water. Then clean with a rag and water, 303 liberally. let the boat completely dry out, suction / vacuum any water out of chambers, blow out PRV with air hose, shake on baby powder, roll tight as a drum. 

In the spring, I like to apply some zoggs or sticky bumps "cold water" surf wax to the top of the chambers for the first few runs.

I think to much 303 would be bad. But it is good on tires, car interiors, rubber gaskets, trampoline pads and mats, and anything else that spends its time in the sun and is made of oil based rubber or plastic.


----------



## evL_MT (May 8, 2015)

Here's an NRS video that I am sure most of you have seen already. A lot of the 303 questions are answered. I'm not suggesting to watch the whole thing but listen very carefully to what is said from the time of 3:18 to 3:47 and 4:00 to 4:20. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_inT1r5vAFo 

-


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I tried briefly finding the discussion and gave up, but Sotar also warns about using it too much. I believe they say not to use it more than once a year. Don't recall why exactly but I'd guess its due to the reasons already discussed.

I usually apply in the spring when I have the boat apart in the garage while I'm fixing stuff (read drinking beer and fantacising about being in the sun on warm water). Mine lives on a trailer and gets on the water pretty much year round so spring rainey, cloudy cold time is when I do most of my tinkering.


----------



## Watusi_Pat (Aug 31, 2012)

Have you ever pulled out that $1000 Kokatat Dry Suit before a cold river trip to have the gaskets disintegrate when putting on. I have. Use 303 on all your gaskets every 3 Months. Use it on my NRS14'SB Expedition after every long trip. Boats been down the Grand 3 times, plus many other rivers, looks New.


iPad in Jaccuzi


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

I like the peppermint flavor myself.


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm a whiskey man myself.

I'd take that deal n crawfish, then drill that ole devil in the ass.


----------



## Lennae (Aug 19, 2013)

What about sticky rubber? 303 gets the dirt off but my boat is sticky!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

co_bjread said:


> Thanks for the responses, I ended up finding the marine/recreational stuff locally, so I'll give that a shot this time.
> 
> I generally put it on my boats once or twice per year, and definately on gaskets too.



Seal Saver is MUCH better for your gaskets than 303 I've been told by those in the know, I just this year replaced my drysuit after 15 years, original gaskets, and religiously used seal saver about every 3rd time I wore it. 



There was a thread here a while back which was talking about using Armor All too. I use 303 (Blue Label Aerospace Protectant) in the spring and fall on my Hypalon boats and it seems to work well, I use it for the UV protectant more than anything else though.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

MNichols said:


> Seal Saver is MUCH better for your gaskets than 303 I've been told by those in the know, I just this year replaced my drysuit after 15 years, original gaskets, and religiously used seal saver about every 3rd time I wore it.


Yeah, on my 2nd Kokatat suit.  When I did 303 religiously, I got 3 years out of the gaskets.

NRS drytop I got on clearance, gets 303 for winter storage. Seals still going strong after 14 years.


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Lennae said:


> What about sticky rubber? 303 gets the dirt off but my boat is sticky!


I’d be talking to RMR about that one, from the sounds of how you described it in the other thread.
If it gets sticky, without something getting on it, then it’s a material problem, and you won’t be able to remove it.

You can use 303 to clean some things, like PRV valves, but it is not really a cleaner, it’s a protectant, much like a sun screen for your boat.


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

MT4Runner said:


> Yeah, on my 2nd Kokatat suit. When I did 303 religiously, I got 3 years out of the gaskets.
> 
> NRS drytop I got on clearance, gets 303 for winter storage. Seals still going strong after 14 years.


Been using the stuff on my zippers lately to, it works really well!


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Lennae said:


> What about sticky rubber? 303 gets the dirt off but my boat is sticky!


Your boat should be slippery.........not sticky. I would quit using it before it damages your boat.


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

All of the formulas are the same, check the bottom FAQ on this page. 

https://www.goldeagle.com/product/303-aerospace-protectant/


----------

